# Anybody else?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Who else is getting hit with this mini blizzard? We have 6-8 inches so far and to top it off we ran out of feed today of all days! Originally they called for 1-3..oh the joys of winter


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We got hit with it too but it turned out for us to not be as bad as predicted. It was still bad but we won't be getting the 12-14 inches they were originally predicting. Just around 8 inches or so.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Not in the MidWest, but it's snowing like a big dog on us too, on top of the 12" already on the ground. Supposed to continue into the night. Driveway is plowed but it'll probably need done again in the morning.

Our dogs _love_ it, Sid & Nancy, not so much.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We really can't complain it's the first substantial snow fall we've had but it's still a pain!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll be honest...I'm kinda jealous of ya'll getting snow. we are in the twenties, windy and no snow. I hate cold without snow!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm with ya on that..I think snow is pretty but otherwise I don't like cold and I HATE ice..


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We are getting it, we have 2 inches of snow, changed to sleet and now freezing rain. It is feeling like winter. Suppose to be 17 tonight for a low.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Hopefully you don't get too much; it sure makes feeding fun..


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

goatnutty said:


> Hopefully you don't get too much; it sure makes feeding fun..


yup, for sure more work. Always feel like more of a farmer in weather like this. First does due in 8 days, so I know kidding season is getting closer with the weather getting worse. Wouldn't be a fun kidding season if it wasn't 10 degrees out and some ice and snow. LOL


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

Yup, it here last night and finished up mid-morning here. We also didn't get as much as excpected, about 4 inches, which is enough-maintenance doesn't come within 2 miles of me and my driveway is so steep, there is absolutely no getting up it!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

We're looking at 8-12 here,the goats will not be happy......


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

20kidsonhill said:


> yup, for sure more work. Always feel like more of a farmer in weather like this. First does due in 8 days, so I know kidding season is getting closer with the weather getting worse. Wouldn't be a fun kidding season if it wasn't 10 degrees out and some ice and snow. LOL


Our doe is due January 6th or so..your right on the wether signifying kidding season. My goats try to walk in it but they hate it too lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We got slammed!!! Of course we were right smack in the center of it's pathway. The wind was horrifying!!! I nearly got blown away this morning and I'm not skinny by any means! The snow wasn't the problem it was the wind blowing the snow into drifts that was the problem! Morgan county was under a blizzard warning and traffic warning which restricted traffic to emergency personnel only. There was a 40 car pile up on SR 37 south of Martinsville on the Monroe-Morgan county line. Visibility was roughly 500 ft.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> We got slammed!!! Of course we were right smack in the center of it's pathway. The wind was horrifying!!! I nearly got blown away this morning and I'm not skinny by any means! The snow wasn't the problem it was the wind blowing the snow into drifts that was the problem! Morgan county was under a blizzard warning and traffic warning which restricted traffic to emergency personnel only. There was a 40 car pile up on SR 37 south of Martinsville on the Monroe-Morgan county line. Visibility was roughly 500 ft.


I was worried about the winds getting bad  My dad was supposed to go have Christmas dinner with his siblings and unsure if he got to go. 
He said they didn't get it real bad, but they live on the side of a hill with thick woods, so that helps block the wind and heavy snow fall <Putnam co.>.
Not sure about my brother he kinda lives between Cloverdale and Spencer. he posted a few pics before the storm was over. Of course, he was outside pulling kids around on a sled with his 4 wheeler LOL

I know where your talking about in Martinsville <been a while since I've been that way of course>. Not sure if I told you I used to live between Martinsville & Morgantown? 
Anyway, I hope things get better for everyone. I know there is snow supposed to come in our way in KY tomorrow night, not sure who all is going to be affected.

Of course I never get my hopes up lately over snow...if they say we're going to get 2 inches, we typically get a trace of an inch.... which is all we got yesterday.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope your dad got to go have Christmas. Like it said, it really windy!
LOL! I haven't been sledding in awhile. We used to get out the lawn mower and hook my sled up to the back of it and my mom would pull me around in the yard on the lawn mower. It was fun! 


> Not sure if I told you I used to live between Martinsville & Morgantown?


I remember you telling me that now. 
Hope you guys don't go too much snow. Everything here is starting to melt and made it kind of icy. Yuck, not fun.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

we get a slippery annoying inch each night-and today TONS of low snow fog-my 45 minutes trip to work took 1 hr 35 minutes today-grrrrrrrr


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Nope, we got maybe an inch over the holiday. It's now in the clear and cold phase. It's 27 here right now at almost 8am.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They have us under a winter weather advisory for 1-3 inches on weatherbug for us starting late tonight into tomorrow. Um...won't believe it until I see it lol Last winter every time they said snow...it just rained.

It's supposed to be 40 degrees today, that will be nice, it's been so cold since Christmas...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Like my husband says, a weather man's job is the only job you can have and be wrong 75% of the time and still have a job.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It has only been above freezing for a few hours here since Christmas. We got about 1/8 inch of ice, followed by 1/4in of sleet and the 4-6 inches of snow. Plus 25kt sustained winds with gust to 40kts and above. Today we are getting another round of snow flurries and freezing temps. The forecast has been all over the place.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got a decent snow overnight. They had only said we'd get an inch on weatherbug, and the local news didn't make it sound very hopeful either. But instead of rain we got snow - it was kind of interesting watching the radar, because the cut off from snow to rain was not very far away.

I measured 3" on our side porch a few minutes ago. It's the fluffy, wet snow. So pretty out. Looks like more on the back deck, but I haven't ventured outside yet. I stayed up too late watching the snow last night, so I'm dragging this morning lol

They say we could have more snow showers today and get a little bit more from snow showers off and on through the day, but we'll see. 
Going to lay back down for a little while then get the kids up so we can go take care of the goats and play in the snow


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We got additional couple inches last night... The good thing is we are used to it and tend to have a lot of fun (;


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We got 4 more inches last night. I asked for snow but not this much snow. I just wanted enough to cover the ground.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're supposed to get rain, sleet and snow today. I'm sure all of the snow will melt off when the rain arrives. They are saying little to no accumulation, so we'll see what happens. Looks like it'll arrive late this morning, but the brunt of it this afternoon and I believe into the overnight hours.
We're supposed to be going to my husband's brothers house for dinner tonight, but we'll see what happens, I may be staying home reguardless.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We are supposed to get another 2-4 inches tonight and I really hope it doesn't affect our new years plans


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We got some more this afternoon and supposed to get more tonight. Be safe this New Years!


----------

